
Tech Billionaire Milner Aims to Accelerate Progress by Bankrolling Science - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2012/08/29/tech-billionaire-milner-aims-to-accelerate-progress-by-bankrolling-science/
======
jostmey
That's great, except the research he is funding is pointless. String theory is
not science, as there is no way to prove it. It is an overly complicate mess
of mumbo-jumbo that lacks the elegance of other theories in physics such as
relativity and electromagnetism.

------
googoobaby
What's next? The Putin Fund for the Promotion of Punk Rock?

